# New to planted aquariums: Please help!



## Phil.72 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to the petstore today and picked up some rotala indica, water sprite, java moss, a lot of horn wort, and some malaysian trumpet snails. I have 40 gallon breeder tank, at 79 degrees fahrenheit, and a penguin 350 power filter. I also have 15 goldfish and rosy red minnows in total. I have a 15 watt light in the fixture with plastic cover to prevent water from hitting it. It is an 18 watt grow light. These are the setups:

Rotala indica: a bunch of strands, about 4 inches long each, in two groups, put at the bottom of the tank, I put the bottoms in the aquarium gravel.

Water Sprite: I have some small pieces(about 1.5 inch diameter) floating at the top of the tank. About 6 pieces.

Java moss: set on top of a rock that is about 4 inches off the ground; Put a small rock over one corner of it to prevent from floating away.

Hornwort: long strands, maybe 2 ft log each, anchored the bottoms in my gravel. The tops are easily at the water surface.

Snails: Maybe 25-30, just free in the tank.


I also have an air bubble wand thing.

Fertilizer or a stronger bulb are not options for me. A CO2 diffuser is only an option if it is DIY. Thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Lower the temp to 76F. Goldfish would actually like it colder and I suspect the minnows would as well.
Ditch the bubble wand thing.
You really do need more light and ferts if you want to keep plants.


----------



## Phil.72 (Feb 10, 2015)

Newt said:


> Ditch the bubble wand thing.


I have the bubble wand to aerate the water, I read that it is good for the fish. Also, I like the way it looks, so if it doesn't impact my tank negatively, I would like to keep it. I tis basically and airstone that is 12" x 1".



Newt said:


> You really do need more light and ferts if you want to keep plants.


Like I said, those are not really options for me. However I do have a few questions:

1. Are they necessary, or do they just speed up growth?
2. If I do need them, are there any cheap things that you could recommend?
3. Are the set ups for my plants correct? I am a little worried about the plants that I buried a little, because I read somewhere that the buried parts of the plants will die.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Rotala indica: Is this Rotala rotundifolia or true indica? Either way it will grow when stuck into the substrate.

Water Sprite: do not plant too deep. Crown (where roots begin) should just be showing a bit.

Java moss: Tie it to the rock; or better, a piece of bogwood

Hornwort: will grow just fine floating. I don't think it really roots. I forget. The fish may want to eat this and the maybe the moss.

Look on Craigslist and the For sale threads here for a used strip light. 

The bubble wand is OK for what you want. I was just thinking it would accentuate the expulsion of any naturally occurring CO2.

The fish waste will convert to nitrate. With low light it may be enough for the plants. You may find that your phosphate is low and this will create an imbalance and enable algae to grow. See how it goes for you.


----------



## Phil.72 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you Newt. I had just stuck the hornwort into the substrate so that it doesn't just float as a ball at the top. I there another way to do this then? Also, will placing a small rock on the corner of the moss do the trick instead of tying it down as long as it does not float away? Finally, will the water sprite also be fine floating? I a, unsure how to make it not float away, as they are very small pieces.

One final question: Is the "natural" looking gravel sold in petstores a good enough substrate? Or do I need to buy stuff for plants. Sorry, I am really new to this.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think you'll have a problem with sticking the hortwort into the substrate. I do this with Brazilian Pennywort. You can also get some small rocks and tie the stem bottoms to them.

I think the moss will rot that way. At least what's under the rock.

I don't know about floating the Sprite. Never tried it. I have a large water sprite plant I no longer want. If you want to pick up the shipping cost PM me. I ship USPS Priority Mail in a 0-Box 4 size.


----------



## Phil.72 (Feb 10, 2015)

How would I tie the horn wort to the rocks, and do i have enough light? Is the "natural" looking gravel sold at petsmart good enough for the plants, or do I need something else. Thank you for your help!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know how big your goldfish are, but adult goldfish are rather herbivorous. I don't think that the softer plants will survive in the company of goldfish in the long term (water sprite, Rotala).


----------

